# What's On Your Bench??



## Da Queen (Mar 11, 2005)

Gents! Now that we've had time to gather for a massive group hug, munched a few brownies, tossed back a cold one or two, tell me....what's on your bench??? Catch me up. Anyone have problems getting arms on correctly??  

Hugs!
Lisa


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Arms and pylons are the same thing .......... Right ?


----------



## BATBOB (Jul 14, 2003)

Not exactly a Polar Lights Kit, but I'm working on bashing an Anakin Pod Racer into a Space, Above and Beyond Hammerhead.

http://www.scalehobby.com/forum/viewthread.php?tid=3575&page=2#pid33422


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Let's see... I've been 'dying to build my PL michael kit, 
I have a 5th Element Blue Diva, a Mondoshawan, and Leeloo
I'm also working on! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

Now doing the Luminator Phantom, AFTER finishing the PL Phantom.
Talk about the tale of two Phantoms. Bring on the putty and exacto blades in large doses.


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

I'm just finishing up my 1/6 sc. resin "The Thing......( from another world"). Just recieved my "Kevin McCarthy"..invasion of the bodysnatchers" today.Looks like fun, but work, ( and $$$ ) where oh where are the PL styrenes ??


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

I've got Heller's HMS Victory on my bench. All 2000 odd parts of her.


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

Gents? Who came in? 

Just finished a Screamin' Freddy Krueger and am currently working on a PL Witch and PL's L.I.S. Cyclops w/chariot. Hope to have both comploeted this week.

Wayne


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

No PL or figures right now, but in various stages of completion are 2 different BSG's vipers and a big GK Blade Runner Spinner. The Farscape Moya and 2001 pod are in space dock for repairs, a frequent occurance with our two porch monkeys.


----------



## MartinHatfield (Apr 11, 2004)

:wave: I am pleased to report that I have finally started on my NX-01.

Follow the link below for updates on my progress.

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=107194


----------



## TRENDON (May 24, 2000)

I'm actually about to start working on two at once.
I've already started on the *Banana Splits Banana Buggy* kit from *Retro Resin* and (hopefully) this week I'll also start on the *Dr. Jekyll as Mr. Hyde* Aurora Box Art Kit from *Monsters in Motion*.


----------



## origAurora buyer (Jan 12, 1999)

I have four '89 Batmobiles on the bench.

OAB


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

weas man , what a project !! but they are about the nicest plastic ship models around . got a buddy with one sittin' in his closet . he better get going on it ,( he's in his 50's ), if he wants to get done by the time he's 65 lol .
i've got a Dr. Jekyll Aurora BU i'm re-doin ' for a guy and then i'm gonna get back to my Retro resin Dr. J that i'm modifyin' to a box art version .
oh and there's all these bottles of paint and brushes and epoxy and acrylic paste a bunch of half empty soda cans , candy bar wrappers ..... 
hb


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Let's see (and hi Lisa - you don't know me, but hi) on my bench and currently active are an MPC Pilgrim Observer, a Glencoe Lunar Lander, a Vulcan Shuttle (AMT), an AMT 1701-A 1/537, and a PL Pteranodon (ostensibly for my daughter, but as much for me).

Brad.


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Well, the rest of you all are probably all sick of me talking about this one but here's another picture of (guess what?) my Wilco Proteus. Since this was taken I've gotten the cabin roof, hatch and Captain's position painted and my little Plastruct dome for the Captain's position finally arrived today. I'm actually thinking that I may get this little gem finished in a couple of weeks!










And I just got in the mail my Battlestar Galactica Cylon action figure from the original series, by Joyride Studios. Talk about a very nice little item. Right now he's standing guard over my toaster, who I think is his first cousin judging by all that chrome! LOL!

But if you are a fan of the original Cylons you realy have to get at least the Cylon figure. It rocks!!

Huzz


----------



## qtan (May 29, 2001)

Well, no PL kits on the bench at the moment, but you might find this guy kinda cute.










I still have to do all of the glazing and drybrushing on his fur. What you see now is just the basecoats. Then I have to try tackling those eyes! That's going to be what really makes or breaks this project.

Steve


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Here are a couple of more just done!

Cornelius from Planet of the Apes:










The Toy Biz Hulk:










And Polar Lights' Bond - James Bond.










Unfortunately, when I took this picture the flash went off on the camera and sort of washed out the face - its a bit overexposed and the details are hard to see.

Phil - those BSG Vipers look deadly. Which kits are they?

Huzz


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Aurora Green Beret conversion as a long-running winter project, then the Polar lights Guillotine needs finishing from four years ago, and also the Aurora Black Bear and Cubs need finishing from four years ago. Then I'll get on to some Prehistoric Scenes kits which I'll be building for the second time round, Then the Polar Lights Land of the Giants Snake kit will probably be the highlight of the year.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I am working on the PL/PNT models FJD Tug, and a what if AMT Refit. Also, one more Starship to finish my three ship Starship Exeter set that working on. Not that I need any more models, but I got the AMT SW Shadows of the Empire Virago today at Hobby Town.

Anyone in the Birmingham,AL area, The Model Box at Wildwood Center on Lakeshore Drive, has got some of the PL figures, Seaview, Black Beauty in stock.


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Dave Hussey said:


> Phil - those BSG Vipers look deadly. Which kits are they?
> 
> Huzz


The smaller white one's a 1/48 Mark 4 Viper from SFM, the bigger grey one is the ol' R/M Viper kit that I'd guess is 1/32. There's more pics of the 1/48 posted in the sci-fi models section.

My GK _Proteus_ was MIA in the picture because it got hit with glosscoat this afternoon, it's a good warm-up for the Wilco kit.


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Currently in the works:

Customized PL *Phantom of the Opera* with Diceman replacement head. After setting it aside for a bit, I'm back at work on it. I decided to scratchbuild a new base, haven't figured out exactly what I want to do yet.

Aurora/Monogram *Phantom of the Opera* with Posthumous replacement head, arm and nameplate. Plus I've got the Python replacement base for Erik to stand on. The figure is almost done, but the base is barely even started.

A Chris Elizardo sculpted Wolfman bust. About 3/4 of the way done with it.

Another Chris E. piece; Creech

Princess Ananka by Fairbanx Models. 

Aurora/Monogram King Kong. Still in the just assembling stage.

In other words the usual chaotic mess. :lol:


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

Greetings Lisa,

I'm working on my first Polar Lights 1/1000 *U.S.S. Enterprise*, 
and the gorgeous *NX-01*.
:thumbsup:


----------



## irocer (Aug 22, 2000)

I've got two Barris Fireball 500s and a Barris version of a 66' Petty racer that I'm finishing. The Testor's 1/6 Hemi is underway, finishing up the Kiss set for my friend and trying to design a 1 to 1 scale "special" paint/decal job for a Memorial Day truck we build annually at my plant. Next month I will startup A Paddy Wagon and begin serious work on PL Enterprises, both little and big. Started but back burner: 1/350 USS Hornet, POTA Zaius and General, Munsters Living Room and several Petty Enterprises cars.


----------



## AZbuilder (Jul 16, 1999)

Hi Lisa and a big welcome back, well on my bench while I eagerly await the PL Refit is a just finished Revell BB39 "Arizona" and 5 B5 Whitestar minis in various stages of mods and painting.

AZbuilder
John Davis


----------



## Steven Coffey (Jan 5, 2005)

I am working on a Batmobile made from a 1955 Mercedes 300 SLK Gullwing .The mods to the model did not take too much work but the begining model kit has a lot of flashing ,so I have had carve out the peices and reshape them just to continue. Here are some images of it so far .http://www.home.earthlink.net/~igonadie/images/Picture%20130.gif http://www.home.earthlink.net/~igonadie/images/Picture%20141.gif .I also have a tread going about it on the ScFi and Star Trek site. http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=106267&page=1&pp=15


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I just finished up two at the same time:

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=106021
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=106871

Still deciding on what to do next, but I'm probably gonna finish up the Isreali F-15I I started a while ago from the Monogram 1/48 F-15E kit, with Isradecals and Meteor's resin mod kit. I have a swarm of tiny stenciling decals to finish up - TEDIOUS!!!! 

http://inpayne.com/temp/tiny1.jpg
http://inpayne.com/temp/tiny2.jpg

...But then it's only landing gear and ordinance to finish up.


----------



## ost15jr (Apr 4, 2002)

I didn't come on board until after Lisa left, but I've gotta say I'm impressed!! She's back for what -- a week? -- and everyone's digging out their figure kits!

I'm working on a Bride, and a Tom Daniels S'cool Bus! (and yes, I mean a Franken Bride -- I already have one of my own)

Welcome back Lisa -- I've heard nothing but good things about you!
:dude:


----------



## lonfan (Feb 11, 2001)

First A Song: " Well Hello Lisa You're Sounding Swell Lisa,You're Still Glowing You're Still Going Strong" 
Is there Anything Wrong with a Hetrosexual Male Knowing THAT MUCH of "Hello Dolly" Song?  LOL Anyhoo, Glad to hear from you again Me and the Mrs are Still Around.Now as far as whats on the Bench,Well Currently We have our Latest Project "Olivia" Our Latest "Kit" lol is Now 14 Months Old (1:1 Scale!) Man How Time Flys!! But of REAL MODELS, I'm always leavin Something for Later on (in case I'm not able to afford some Fresh Meat for awhile) I always leave something to do on EVERY Kit! I finished PL's Captain America in about 2 Days It's okay Nuthin' Special (The Kit OR My Work on it! lol) STILL Finishing Up The Two Screamin' "Mars Attacks" Dio's My Models have Really "Come To Life" Since I started Using Techinques I've gathered HERE on the BB's AND in Fine Publications like Modeler's Resource and AFM, Case In Point; I've been using the "Future Floor Wax" For Glossing up stuff Such As Eyeballs,Teeth,Fresh Blood (and any other body Parts that need to be a little Juicy! lol) Uh,I've Gotten Some Fantastic References from ALL over the WWW and I've met Some of the Friendliest Folks You'll Find! Hey One last Kind OT Story, Okay I'm Living in CT. and from reading over an Issue of Amazing Figure Modeler I See this Review for Some Kit (I forget Which Piece It was) BUT the funny part was the Contact Adress was for an Apt. Building DIRECTLY ACROSS THE STREET FROM MY BUILDING!!! Wow I ended up getting in touch with this Guy (The VERY Talented David Grant of Needful Things and Many Others!) So Anyhoo David Said He was Happy to meet another Resin Head in the Area and I was amazed to Find out How many Pieces he has Sculpted that I either Already Own OR have seen in Mags or Online and have Been Dyin' To Obtain! lol So I Owe ANY of the Skills that I've Devolped and/or Improved on to ALL OF YOU !!! Like Mr. Hussey,Outstanding Work there on that "BOND...James Bond" I know you won't believe this BUT I swear for No good reason I decided to take my 4 year old Half finished Bond And Oddjob Down off the Shelf and I made improvements to Sean's Face as I watched my Rental Copy of GOLDFINGER (BTW the Documentry on The DVD shows the Aurora Kits for a Second or two) And I'm Thinkin I made a Misteak here REBEL ROCKER Maybe it's YOUR Bond Kit Sorry Guys I 'm affraid If I go back to give the Proper Credit I'll lose ALL this I've written But WHOever's Work It Is ...It is AWSOME! same with the POTA Cornelius! Great work I'm currently Finishing up this Yagher Resin POTA Kit. The Mrs Gave me this as a Christmas Gift (God I love That Woman!!!) Anyhoo It's Got Chuck Heston Being Leashed and Gagged by Two Gorrillas! This Muther IS HUGE!! But a Breeze to Build The Hardest part is Finding JUST the Right Shade of Maroon/Purple for the Gorrilla's Uniforms But I want this one to Last AS LONG AS POSSIBLE!!! lol and FINALLY (thought I'd Never End This huh? lol Sorry) I'm Working on an Ertl Moonbase Alpha Kit (The One with the Vaccuformed Base) I Finished the Base years ago but Now I've felt like workin' on that Command Center Part with the Little Figures kinda reminds me of the Inside Structure in the C57-D Saucer. I hate workin with this Scale of Figures! like the ones that come with the "Gigantics" series, I HATE painting those Little Figures!! I'll Take ANY Tips You Guy's have about that!! lol
LONFAN/JOHN


----------



## Da Queen (Mar 11, 2005)

*Impressive!*

:thumbsup: Great work, Gents! Very impressive indeed! It's so nice to see some of the old PL kits actually built or in process. I've always said that the most talented modelers were launched right here. Do any of you have plans for entering these in any contests?? If so, please share your plans with me...I need to get caught up on that stuff.

Hugs!
Lisa


----------



## Jokerman (Oct 6, 2004)

Please pass the valium

Bob


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Hey Lisa - I dunno if I built this before or after your untimely departure, but in case you missed it, here's my version of the repopped Dick Tracy Space Coupe:
http://www.inpayne.com/models/space_coupe.html


----------



## MangoMan (Jul 29, 1999)

Just finished the much-berated but still fun Scorpion kit, now I'm keeping the bench empty since I have to go to a six week school next week.


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

TRENDON said:


> I'm actually about to start working on two at once.
> I've already started on the *Banana Splits Banana Buggy* kit from *Retro Resin* and (hopefully) this week I'll also start on the *Dr. Jekyll as Mr. Hyde* Aurora Box Art Kit from *Monsters in Motion*.


You better post parts pics and progress shots of them both!!!
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRENDON (May 24, 2000)

I'll try, Mitch.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

I'm putting the finsihing touches on Robin, the Boy Wonder - yes, finally - _that _Robin. He had an, ah, wardrobe malfunction, and because he's the subject of the "Modeling Basics" series I've not only had to go slow in fixing the problem, but snapping photos all along the way. And while things have been drying on Robin, I've been working on a resin 1:1 bust of the Monster as he appeared in _Bride of Frankenstein._ With luck I'll have him done in time for WonderFest.

Great pics, by the way guys. They're always inspiring.:thumbsup:

And what, pray, hast thee on thine *own workbench*, O Queen? :devil:


----------



## DoctorG (Jan 1, 1970)

I've got the Janus Barrymore Hyde very near completion and still have a lot more to do on Mike Hill's Mr. Hyde bust from GEOmetric. These are tagged for the contest at WF. I've also got the Munster's Living Room in various stages of build and prime, but this won't be ready until next year's contest.


Dr, G.


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

I've been _sloooowwwwly_ assembling the Sleepy Hollow kit. The base is pretty much complete, horse and figure are in various stages of puttying and primering.

I'm having a bit of difficulty getting the neck of the cape to fit close enough to the shoulders so it won’t look goofy.

It's coming along at my typical 2 kit per year pace.

RK


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

DoctorG said:


> ...I've also got the Munster's Living Room in various stages of build and prime, but this won't be ready until next year's contest. Dr, G.





Roy Kirchoff said:


> It's coming along at my typical 2 kit per year pace.


Honesty instead of self-deception...not very pretty to see in plastic modelers, my friends.


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Two kits per year? How do you keep it up? :roll: 
I start lots of kits per year, but to actually finish two of them...


----------



## DoctorG (Jan 1, 1970)

Mark,


That Munsters kit is quite a time hog, especially if you're picky about the seam work like I am. I've got a neat twist in store for this kit, so I'm trying hard not to push it along too fast. I probably could have finished this one if I wasn't on the road so much these days!

Dr. G.


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

My bench is occupied by the same unfinished projects that were there six months ago.
I've had very little time to build anything lately.
I did finish a Solarwinds Karnstein 6 kit for a magazine article and have another Solarwind kit in progress for another article.
The rest of the stuff is months or even years old.
Maybe I'll find some time to build for relaxation one of these days.


----------



## Otto69 (Jan 2, 2004)

I have two kits in progress, thus violating my "finish one before you start another rule".

1. Glencoe 3 stage ferry rocket in 1:288 scale, in purple plastic. I'm working on this to get it finished before next months club meeting. This will be my first kit using some new, automotive, fillers.

2. PL Captain America. I'll be doing some kit bashing on this. I have it mostly assembled and primed but need to fill some more gaps before painting. Not wanting to rush this, I started the space rocket above.


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Mark McGovern said:


> Honesty instead of self-deception...not very pretty to see in plastic modelers, my friends.


 TRUTH!, TRUTH!........ I can't handle the truth........ 

That's why I nudge the number up to 2 kits per year.:devil: 

RK


----------



## Stimpson J. Cat (Nov 11, 2003)

I'm working on the masters for an Avenger class from "The Starfleet Museum".
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v140/thetallman/ce3eb114.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v140/thetallman/7315177d.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v140/thetallman/68a2a031.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v140/thetallman/61979091.jpg


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Hey Dave! What magazines will these articles see print in?


----------



## HARRY (Mar 23, 2000)

Maybe I'll find some time to build for relaxation one of these days.[/QUOTE] AMEN Brother!


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

My last completion was the Polar Lights 64 GTO:










And I now have the Revell Road & Track Mercedes 190E very close to finishing:










I am patiently awaiting the 2004 GTO, 2004 Drift GTO and the 2005 Ford GT from Polar Lights. These kits are awesome!
Chris


----------



## tripdeer (Mar 7, 2004)

Stimpson J. Cat said:


> I'm working on the masters for an Avenger class from "The Starfleet Museum".


Interesting pics, Stimpson, and incredibly well-done for their size! Is that ship an Enterprise-era starship?

Dan


----------



## Stimpson J. Cat (Nov 11, 2003)

Hey Dan, Thank you. The Avenger class is from "The Starfleet Museum" website. http://www.starfleet-museum.org/ There is a very well written history for the Avenger and it's stablemate the Predator class on this fan produced site. To answer your question, these destroyer class ships pre-date the TOS era. They were designed as offensive ships to counter a rising Klingon threat.


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

The magazine article build-up was done for Fred De Ruvo at Modeler's Resource magazine.
The Karnstein stuff will be in the next issue. I think it hits the stands in April.

The second project is on the bench right now and I hope to get it done in the next few weeks. Maybe it will make the next issue.

Dave


----------



## tripdeer (Mar 7, 2004)

Stimpson J. Cat said:


> Hey Dan, Thank you. The Avenger class is from "The Starfleet Museum" website. http://www.starfleet-museum.org/ There is a very well written history for the Avenger and it's stablemate the Predator class on this fan produced site. To answer your question, these destroyer class ships pre-date the TOS era. They were designed as offensive ships to counter a rising Klingon threat.


Oh, cool! Thanks alot for the link, that's a really nifty looking ship! (God, I must be the only 22 year-old who uses the word "nifty.")

Dan


----------



## Monster-maniac (May 6, 2000)

My kitchen is currently on my workbench. Well not literally, but the remodel has taken up most of my spare time and what little remains is spent on my kids. I haven't built a kit in at least more than 2 years. That is when I moved from Ft lauderdale, Fl to Lebanon, PA. Since the move it has been one restoration project after another on the house we purchased. It was built in 1875 and has undergone many butcherings by one owner or another since the mid '40's. We are trying to restore it as best we can to its original state -- a hard task when a previous owner took out the tower in the front changing it from a Victorian Italianate to a neo colonial. We unfortunately will never be able to restore that part of the facade, but we are hard at work looking for antique fixtures and hardware from the time period that the house was built. After the kitchen is finished, I need to takle the bath that I started 2 months ago. I guess one could say I am still building, just not kits right now. I expect that in 5 years I will be able to start building kits again.

Jeff


----------



## Otto69 (Jan 2, 2004)

Sounds almost like you're working on a 1:1 scale Addams Family house


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2 (Aug 16, 2005)

Lately I've been working on the TRIKE and SPIKE from the Aurora Pre-Scenes collection. Completed the terrain base with various shades of greens and browns for the turf and various grays for the rocks. Testor's brand paints of RUST and TAN for the Spikes tree. The Trike will be as a Holstein cow-type only the spots are dark gray and body is tannish color. Spike will be more colorful with dark and lime greens patches and a deep yellowish body. Thats why I love painting dinos...there is no wrong way to color them...just use your imagination! YEOWSA!!!


----------



## guartho (May 4, 2004)

tripdeer said:


> Oh, cool! Thanks alot for the link, that's a really nifty looking ship! (God, I must be the only 22 year-old who uses the word "nifty.")
> 
> Dan


I'm 22 (for another month) and I say "nifty" all the time.

BOT: I'm prepping my 1:1000 NX-01 for budget lighting right now. (Budget lighting = use only leftover LED's from Refit lighting :thumbsup: )


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

I'm in the middle of a Polar Lights 1:1000 ENTERPRISE kit destined to be the *YORKTOWN*.

A second will become the *I.S.S. ENTERPRISE* from the mirror universe.

And a STARSHIP MODELER _LARSON_-CLASS conversion for a Polar Lights NCC-1701.


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

:freak: A whole lotta empty !! I can't decide what to do next, so I'll wait 'til I get inspired or something jumps off the shelf at me. It shouldn't be long.

Deliberating Dabbler


----------



## guartho (May 4, 2004)

Ok, here are some pics from my work benches.

At school we have the not-quite-done-being-lit NX-01








She's delayed at the moment. I had to order more LED's after all since I damaged my sole remaining blue LED. Hence the one lit nacelle.  The upside of this is that I ordered enough to spruce it up a bit here and there so the warp-field governor and impulse engines will be lit now as well.

It does mean that I've failed at my goal of lighting it only using leftovers from my other bench where there's more room...



















She only gets worked on when I make it home now that school has started. Once I'm done spray-painting she'll come here for details and decalilng.


----------



## AZbuilder (Jul 16, 1999)

She is lookin' good guartho. Is that the new 1/1000 NX-01 that you have partly lit? and if so was is a bear to do?. well tonight I finished my decaling/painting of my refit and put the first coat of FUTURE. pics will be forth coming soon.

AZbuilder
John Davis


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Some Luft '46 at the moment - Revell/Germany's 1/72 Blohm und Voss P.194 assymetrical schlachtfleugzeug.


----------



## JamesDFarrow (Sep 18, 1999)

Still working on my Ultimate Sci-Fi 3D Diorama Base & Backdrop. It started out as a base for the 1/350 Refit but it has been expanded to use for pretty well any large sci-fi diorama. The base is done. Just have some final details for the backdrop to do. Also got the linear perspective on one side out of alignment somewhere along the line so that has to be corrected also. Then the painting begins.

James


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Glencoe Mars Liner.

A way-cool kit. I've read some reviews of it that commented on mold problems and flaws in the parts. Dom't you believe it. This is a lovely kit tat can be had from www.Megahobby.com for a mere ten bucks.

If you don't have one you're missing out.

Huzz


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Polar Lights Wolfman repop-
http://groups.msn.com/AURORAMODELS/photos.msnw?action=ShowPhoto&PhotoID=954


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

just putting the finishing touches on the Addam's Family house . this is the first PL kit i ever bought ( back in 95 or so ) . 
i did it pretty much OOB because i've been either customizing or doing stuff for other folks lately . and it was a nice break just to build it and play with the ghosts and all . 
i did make a base for it based on the box art and added a few cobwebs to the open windows . 
nice little kit , went together without a hitch . 
hb


----------



## AZbuilder (Jul 16, 1999)

*Marsliner*

Hey Dave I got three Marsliners in a bag for $10.00 from Evilbay 2 yrs. ago and built all 3 one OOB and the other 2 I bashed and took them to Wonderfest '04. I put a lot of work into mine, puttying sanding and more putty on just the main body to remove the seam and the pits.


AZbuilder
John Davis


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Hey John - I must have gotten a good copy of the Mars Liner. There were some small sink holes near the locator pins but a moderate amount of filler has fixed that and the seams have disappeared nicely with some #320 sand paper.

Huzz


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Rich - excellent Wolfman!!

Huzz


----------



## guartho (May 4, 2004)

AZbuilder said:


> She is lookin' good guartho. Is that the new 1/1000 NX-01 that you have partly lit? and if so was is a bear to do?. well tonight I finished my decaling/painting of my refit and put the first coat of FUTURE. pics will be forth coming soon.
> 
> AZbuilder
> John Davis


Thankee. Yes, that's the 1:1000. It hasn't been too rough to light thus-far. I've taken a lot of pictures and I think I'll do a write-up when I'm done. I think this has been a lot easier to light than the refit. Then again that could be more because of the omission of spotlights and any animated lights than anything else. So far the only moment of loud cursing came when I melted the lead off of that precious LED.

Can't wait to see your pics... I'll be lucky if I get my refit done before I get married.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

guartho said:


> I'll be lucky if I get my refit done before I get married.


Then you'll probably never get it done.


----------



## AZbuilder (Jul 16, 1999)

*My Marsliners*

Hey Dave, here are some pics of my Mars liners one OOB the other two I bashed and one I ended up doing twice because the first time I had an accident so I scrapped it and bashed something a little bit different,

AZbuilder
John Davis


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

John - those are cool!!

Thanks for the pics!!

Huzz


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

I've got a Babylon 5 StarFury on the go (I rescribed all those lousy raised panel lines), a Tamiya Parasaurolophus, an AMT refit, and a PL 1/350 NX-01. I really want to get the AMT refit done. The lighting is taking me forever! And yes, I know some of you are thinking why bother, but I had the kit and the parts and the decals, so I want to finish it. Besides, it's in scale with all my other 1/537 kits.

Brad.


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

I'm working on an Angelina Jolie Tomb Radier kit Likeness is dead on! I'll be
making a small diorama to put her on. I am also working on Leeloo the Fifth Element kit, Blue Diva kit (Fifth Element) , and Ozzy and Rany tribute kit.


----------



## Flameblade (May 22, 2004)

Just finished my polar lights NCC-1701-A. Put in about a 100 hours of work on it and its fully lit! It turned out great :thumbsup: Just wish I had a digital camera so I could post some pics.  I took some photos with a disposable camera but they didn't turn out well at all. Here they are all the same. Happy modeling everyone!


----------

